# Help with MAP sensor



## Shamrock83 (Jan 18, 2009)

My check engine soon light came on today. I took it to Autozone where they ran codes on my 1997 Nissan 240SX. It came back with "MAP/BARO [ressure switch solenoid valve" fault.

I can purchase a MAP sensor for $119.99 but I am a complete mechanical rookie. I tried looking for the old MAP sensor but was unable to locate it. I did locate the BOOST sensor which is what the AUtozone guy thought was the MAP sensor. I am unsure if the BOOST and MAP are one in the same? I even looked at the FSM but still no luck. I am positive that when I find the MAP sensor I can replace it. Anyone out there good at explaining things to rookies?

JSS

P.S. It also gave me fault for my Knock sensor which I need to locate and replace.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The MAP/BARO switch is located on the passenger side of the engine. It's near the fuel filter and is mounted on the shock tower.


----------

